# Lots of Questions on Low-Tech Setup Ideas



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have had a 20 gallon community aquarium with only a few anubias and java moss for a year now. The wife approved an upgrade in size and a move to the living room for display, so I want to go for my dream aquarium. Please read below and offer your advice.

*Here is what I want:*


A low-tech, heavily planted, Walstad-esque aquarium
Lots of hearty low to mid-light plants and mosses – nothing fancy or demanding
Infrequent water changes (I know this can be controversial, but I think it can be done)
Occasional liquid CO2 or ferts (no DIY or pressurized CO2)
Minimal pruning (I kind of like the slightly overgrown and wild look)
Slow and steady growth
The tanks in the Show and Tell thread are my inspiration.
 *Here is what I have:*


65 gallon Corner-Flo aquarium with stand (comes pre-drilled with plumbing supplies)
20 gallon long aquarium with 2x AC 20s, heater, T8 lighting, gravel substrate, etc.
*These are my ideas for a setup:*


Substrate: Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix and Pool Filter Sand
Filtration: 20 gallon used as a sump with 2x AC 20s + 1x AC 110 HOB filters
Lighting: Odyssea 4X T5 HO (156W 6500K)
 *These are my questions:*


What will I need to do/buy to set up a sump with this aquarium? (I know nothing about water pumps, plumbing, overflows, etc.)
Is the lighting fixture I want to order going to be too much light for a low tech setup? Would a dual T5 be better? The tank is 24” deep, so I think lighting will be tricky. Could I run it with only 3 bulbs operating? I like the look and features of that particular model a lot.
What types of plants would you recommend for me to start out with? I was thinking mostly vals, crypts, java moss, amazon swords, etc. Maybe some mid-ground plant ideas?
 I’m not too worried about stocking yet, but I will probably shoot for 2 or 3 gourami, a school of microrasboras, a school of pygmy cories, and lots of red cherry shrimp.

Thanks in advance for all of your help.


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

That low tech show and tell thread was also my inspiration. I got lots of ideas from there. I like your plan for a low tech tank. You probably dont even need liquid co2 if the tank is going to be heavily planted and a bit overgrown like you mentioned. Some flourish comprehensive should be great for your tank. That is all I use.

The lighting is definitely tricky for that tank. I'm not sure the exact dimensions for that tank, but judging from the picture, you should probably use a t5 fixture, but raise it up to make it lower-medium light as well and getting even coverage from front to back of the tank. You can also check out my journal in my signature for any plants that I recommend for low tech. They all are doing great in my tank


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Four T5HO bulbs is definitely too much light for a low tech tank. Take out one or two bulbs and raise the fixture.


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

Tank dimensions are (LxWxH) 36x18x24,so it is deep. 

I guess I will go for a dual T5HO fixture, because I won't be able to suspend the fixture from my ceiling. It will either have to sit on top or on the "legs" that come with the fixture. 

Can anyone recommend a dual T5HO 6500k 36" fixture? 

This one http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Aquarium-T-5-Fixture/I/AquaticLife-T5-2-Lamp-Fixtures.aspx looked good, but it is expensive. It says it has a 6000k bulb and a roseate bulb. What is a roseate bulb?


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would only use a single t5ho 2-4 inches above the tank. If you run dual t5's you will need to dose excell heavily everyday. If you miss a day or two.....BOOM! Bba everywhere I wouldn't put a t5 directly on the glass they produce a lot of heat


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

18 inches is not actually that deep. 24 inches is very tall though, its a taller 40 breeder basically. So just get a T5HO and use the legs and you will be fine since the tank is so tall.

Check out hoppy's par thread for par readings on various fixtures


----------



## caoder (Nov 18, 2011)

well for the sump since its already predrilled with an installed overflow, just let the water overflow into the 20g and plumb a pump from the 20g into the 65 and that's pretty much it. Just look for schematics to make the 20g into a sump where you can put all the filter media. you won't need an ac110 with a sump configured correctly. You can go with some medium light stem plants that grow slightly slower such as ludwigia repens. But i would suggest having some fast growing stems until your tank stabilizes that's easy to remove such as hornwort. 


FYI most vals HATE excel and other liquid co2s


----------

